
Tesla’s “World System” in 1900 mirrors our Wireless nG Obsession in 2020 - avanttech
https://avantlive.wordpress.com/2019/08/29/teslas-wireless-obsession-and-his-proposed-world-system-in-1900/
======
basicplus2
No it does not..

different frequency,

different mode of energy transfer,

different number of required transmitters,

nG is only for communication not power

